# looking to buy first slingshot/catapult



## Catapultkraig (Mar 5, 2013)

i am looking to buy my first slinshot/catapult for target shooting im not good at diy so would not be able to make one.but i dont know what to look for i have around £60GBP im used to using a barnet black widow if someone could give me any ideas what is best for that price range thanks


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

you can get quite the slingshot for that amount of money.... (78$) check with some of the vendors here and see if they offer something you like. the vendors section is at the very top of the forum home page................. then see if they'll ship international. some do. Also, might check with Jim Williams..... (sheffield catapults) he might have something you're interested in.... and he's over in your neck of the woods i believe. theres also a section lower in the forum called "for sale by individuals"...... often times you can find something there. good luck.


----------



## Catapultkraig (Mar 5, 2013)

was looking Performance Catapults sps i like the shape but dont have 150usd for them


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

I'd look at a bunnybuster.

Good quality, nice looking, and guaranteed to be the envy of all the shooters.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

You could check the Milbro site. They make cast slingshots and are great to deal with. They are also a list on the site under vendors.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Gotta love those Bunny Busters. Solid product.


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

We ship worldwide and have a great variety of slingshots in your budget.

www.simple-shot.com


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

If you want a metal slingshot you cant do better than milbroproshot, if you are looking for something in another material simple shot would be a good choice the scout looks like a bullet proof shooter, but really any vendor here would give you a qualify fork


----------



## Catapultkraig (Mar 5, 2013)

Simple shot how much to uk just standard postage


----------



## Harpman (Feb 27, 2013)

I would go with the simple shot. You will get great service and great quality!!! But I'm also new to this, but they impressed me a lot!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

you should really check out the forum vendors


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

I started back into slingshots two month ago, besides my old wire and wood slingshot that I have had since I was little and a big contraption with a wrist support called bone something with way too heavy bands, I didn't know what to go for until I found this forum and I read through a bunch of reviews and checked out a bunch of sites. I ended up really liking the way Bunny Buster's looked (although to be honest it was the naming contest he had for his new design which thumper was the winning name, I was born in the year of the rabbit have a thing for bunnies) anyway, I bought one from BB and loved it so that I now have three, they feel fantastic in the hand and smell like pipe tobacco. Long store short you can't go wrong with a Bunny Buster but truly you can't go wrong with some of the vendors on this site or the reviews given here. I myself have now composed a giant wish list of slingshots I would like to make and to buy. Good luck!!


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi are you wanting wood or plastic


----------



## Catapultkraig (Mar 5, 2013)

Wooden


----------



## Catapultkraig (Mar 5, 2013)

Would like a wooden one the shape of performance catapults sps


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

pm sent fella ATB Phil


----------



## Enriquevila (Mar 10, 2013)

Hello friends,

Here in Brazil we use the slingshot hillbilly guava tree. It's great!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Catapultkraig said:


> Would like a wooden one the shape of performance catapults sps


Save your money and get the real thing, they're well worth it!


----------



## Catapultkraig (Mar 5, 2013)

That's what I'm thinking


----------



## Jako (Mar 12, 2013)

I reckon you could go with A plus slingshots. My dad got me one when I turned 13 and it has worked absolutly great as a target shooter. Perry offers great service and quality products.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

The vendors on this forum are all worthy of your inquiry. I can personally recommend Wingshooter, Yo Slinghsots, Performance Catapults, Bunny Buster, Flatband, and Saderath (in Greece), to name a few. Enjoy your search!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Pick one that gets your engine humming, and roll with it. The vendors here rock, all of them are slingshot shooters themselves, so you can be sure they are making slingshots that they want to shoot! How great is that? If slingshoting gets in you, I promise this wont be the last one you get, so don't sweat it too much.


----------

